# Saugeye caught on the fly



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Also, here is a photo of some of the saugeye I caught on the fly a couple years ago at a local spill way-all on a #12 devil bugs trailing behind a chartreuse and white clouser minnow-who knew! I took these home and cooked them up-skin on, scales off, pan seared with butter, lemon, etc. Great fish, great fights.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!! I have never caught any saugeyes yet, but I've gotten a few walleyes on the fly before. Definitely an underrated fly rod fish.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Between you and the guy catching lake trout these are two species I would have never thought about catching on a fly. Nice work.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice catch!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I got this one a few years ago at Lake Snowden in my kayak. It was just over 26" in length and still the coolest catch I have ever had on a fly. Took a #6 Coyote Clouser.










My kayak is over 32" wide, and that's my 7wt the fish is laying across.










It was hard to get good pics by myself in the kayak, this thing was a beast.


----------

